# Newlywed want seperation.



## annonact892 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## KevinZX (Jul 1, 2017)

I got married at 21 and lived a life that i didn't want, i should have not have got married so young, i didn't know me at all, i really should have waited many years but the need to get married at a young age was the only solution at the time as i didn't know better. If you don't have children then it is better for you and everybody to call it a day, yes people are going to get hurt but it is better that than living a life you don't want, you should be dating, going on vacation with single friends and learning about yourself and that way you will find what you like and don't like. You are very young, you will live a long time, you can get married later to someone you really love and want to spend all your life with knowing that you tried other experiences and will now settle for what will make you really happy. 

Love and Peace always

KevinZX


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I was 19 when I married my exH. I'd gotten pregnant accidentally ( the pill failed) and married a man I didn't love to " do the right thing". I wanted out shortly after the ceremony. I finally left 6 years and another unplanned pregnancy (condom failure) later.

If you know you don't love this man as a wife should love her husband, get out now before you waste irreplaceable years and/ or get pregnant. I regretted the youthful marriage, but I regretted waiting to end it more.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

If you're having thoughts of leaving now, so early in, and really don't love your husband, I can tell you that it rarely gets better. In my case, it didn't. I got married at 35 though, but it was fast; too fast, and it didn't get better. Four years later, we're separated. You're young, and you have a lot of time on your hands, which is a blessing. Take that blessing and run for the hills. Find out who you are, find someone that you have that special bond with, and who you can picture in your life for the long term. Date casually for awhile, and don't try to rush into anything.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

man, all i can say is i sure wasn't ready to be married at 21. 

sometimes it works though. only speaking for myself.


----------

